# Würfelerweiterung



## Kronis (18. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe jetzt Würfel 1 und Extra Würfel 1 voll und im Extra Würfel 2 habe ich die erste Reihe gekauft,jetzt wollte ich eine neue Reihe kaufen aber weis nicht wo.Der Erweiterer in der Halle des Goldes (Asmodier) kann das nicht und ich kann keinen anderen finden.Weis jemand wer das kann ?


----------



## Bluearrow (18. Oktober 2009)

hi

schau in der hauptstatd nach da wo auch das ah ist und der lagerverwalter da muss einer sein


----------



## etchco (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> .Der Erweiterer in der Halle des Goldes (Asmodier) kann das nicht und ich kann keinen anderen finden.



Du solltest auch lesen, bevor du versuchst zu helfen -.-


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht gibt's das ab da nur noch im Abyss oder für Abysspunkte oder so. Es würde auf jedenfall passen.
Nur mal so ne Vermutung.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## AdamsApfel (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube mit 30 gibt es ne Quest in der Marktstraße wo du eine Reihe umsonst bekommst hab so 60k oder mehr gespart


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

Würde mich auch intressieren wie man den würfel noch weite ausbauen kann....


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich /push den Thread nochmal da auch mich die Antwort brennend intressieren würde.
UNd wie gesagt es geht nicht um die normale Würfelerweiterung sopndern ums Erweitern wenn man schon bis auf Cube 2, 1te Reihe erweitert hat. Wie bzw. Wo gehts dann weiter?


----------



## Drydema (21. Oktober 2009)

mindestens 2 bekommt man noch durch quests obs die restlichen auch nur durch quests gibt kann ich leider nicht sagen hab aber sonst noch nirgens nen npc gesehen der den für kinah erweitert


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Oktober 2009)

Ein Glück hab ich die Quest genommen um die 2 Reihe im Extra-Würfel 2 freizuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal abgesehen davon dass du den Acc gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonoXiD (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann werdeich wohl auch mal mir die q sparen ? aber wie viel muss man bis dahin ausgeben ? bin jetzt bei 180k oder so?


----------



## iR_Habren (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich mach zur Zeit ne Würfelerweiterungsquest lvl 34.

meine die heisst "100 platz Würfel oder so.muss dazu Drakan Kristalle und Terra - Geist Kristalle abliefern.

was dabei an Platzerweiterung (überhaupt?) rauskommt weiss ich nicht.

So Long Habren


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

Die Quest mit den 100 Plätzen gibt dir aber nur einen Cube für Rohstoffe, nicht dass du dann enttäuscht bist.


----------



## iR_Habren (21. Oktober 2009)

heydanke für info.

Ne bin nicht enttäuscht, platz ist platz egal wofür, schlepp eh ständig irgendwelche Materialien mit mir rum. 

So Long Habren


----------



## YoungLegend (28. Oktober 2009)

also durch ne q bekommst du ne reihe freigeschaltet (kp wie die q wieder heißt^^) un im abyss auf der versteckten insel (norden) im oberen abyss kannst du dir den letzten würfel kaufen.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

gibt ne q unerwartete belohnung oder so, ders im tempel des handwerkers wenns mich nicht täuscht erledigst kurz etwas kreigst ne neue reihe, dann kannste im upper abyss Tigraki insel (oder wars Schwarzwolkeninsel) weiter würfelplätze kaufen
edit weil ich ein ganz netter bin
http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/quest/293...rtete-belohnung


----------



## Morainne (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher aber an der Tigraki Werkstatt im Abyss, steht auch ein Würfelerweiterer.
Vielleicht kann der ja erweitern. aber wie gesagt garantier für nix^^


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

Karab schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht in welcher Baumschule du Mathematik gelernt hast aber der letzte kostet 11Mio also sollte man sich die quest auch dafür aufheben oder zumindest solange warten bis es erheblich die 100k grenze überschreitet. Je später man sie abgibt um so mehr spart man halt. Hättest mit der Quest die erste Reihe bekommen hättest nur 1500 gespart. Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob du Mathegenie mir folgen kannst.



ich weis nicht ob du bissl hirngestört bist, und warum du mich blöd anmachst, aber es ist nunmal so, du kannst dirn würfel kaufen kostet 60k, tust du die q machen kreigste ne würfel reihe und du kannst nächsten würfel kaufen für 60K <<<<<< VERSTANDEN???
oder muss ich den lieben herr gott bitten hirn in deinen kopf einzupflanzen?
(sodurch spart man sich KEIN GELD wenn man die Würfelreihe erst am ende kauft)
achja 
Ich bin bereit gepaddelt zu werden wenns zu grob war xD =)


----------



## Lpax (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe kostet die letzte Würfel reihe 11mio.
Würde ich die quest erst dann abgeben wenn nur noch die reihe übrig wäre würde ich somit die 11mio nicht zahlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem fall würde man sparen ...oder nicht^^


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

Lpax schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe kostet die letzte Würfel reihe 11mio.
> Würde ich die quest erst dann abgeben wenn nur noch die reihe übrig wäre würde ich somit die 11mio nicht zahlen müssen
> 
> 
> ...



ihr versteht doch echt nur bahnhof -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist nunmal so, diese reihe gehört nicht zu der KAUFLISTE
wennde alle würfel gekauft hast fehlen dir am ende 1-2, die sind die die du für QUESTS bekommst
das HEIST wiederum du kannst ruhig die Quest machen, kostet immrnoch 60k, das heist wiederum sagen wir mal es gehe so aus wie bei euch und ich habe die q und nächster würfel kostet 60 k, ich mach die q nächster würfel kostet 110k ist aber nicht so der nächste würfel kostet immernoch 60k
HABT IHR DAS ENDLICH KAPIERT? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajandurah (30. Oktober 2009)

Man spart sich Kohle - wenn man die Quest abgibt, man spart sich keine Kohle, wenn man die Quest aufhebt.

Die Reihe durch die Quest schiebt nur die kosten nach hinten.

Soll ich es mal bildlich erklären?

Die Zahlen sind REIN ERFUNDEN, aber in etwa so schaut's aus:

1. Reihe: 1000 Kinah
2. Reihe: 5000 Kinah
3. Reihe: 50.000 Kinah
4. Reihe: 150.000 Kinah
...
vorletzte Reihe: 6.000.000 Kinah
letzte Reihe: 11.000.000 Kinah


Habe ich mir nun 2 Reihen gekauft, schiebt es die kosten nur nach unten:

1. Reihe: 1000 Kinah
2. Reihe: 5000 Kinah
*3. Reihe: Quest abgegeben!*
4. Reihe 50.000 Kinah
5. Reihe: 150.000 Kinah
...
letzte Reihe: 6.000.000 Kinah


Mann kann es so sagen, die Kosten für die letzten Reihen fallen von der Tischkante.

Allerdings ist es Blödsinn, die Abgabe der Quest bis zum Schluss aufzuheben, da man sich keine Kosten spart, aber in der Zwischenzeit auf dringend benötigten Platz verzichtet!

Einzig allein die Frage bleibt offen, was passiert, wenn man ALLE Reihen kauft, und DANN die Quest abgibt?


----------



## Raj88 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Einzig allein die Frage bleibt offen, was passiert, wenn man ALLE Reihen kauft, und DANN die Quest abgibt?



Bestimmt dasselbe als wenn du mit Level 9 erstmal 3/4 Level mit normalen Quests machst und erst DANN mit der Aufstiegsquests anfängst^^


----------

